# TRAPS



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I couldnt help notice the little remarks between dirty barry and sport dr regarding their aviator pics  but personally im impressed with the trap muscle on both you guys.

So what should i do to build this muscle, i am currently doing upright rows and thinking of starting shugs, is this all i need to build this muscle and also i know form is allways important but which is more important for the traps form or heavy weight.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Shrugs and or deadlifts.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Free weight shrugs are best. Heavy as you can.

i always squeeze and hold at the top of every rep, blasts them good doing that.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Deadlifts all the way. If you can pull REAL heavy, you will have BIG traps.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheers tyson!

Deadlifts are good for traps..i pull about 190kg so its not massive compared to Chris jenkins but its alright...i find it really strains em..also heavy shrugs thats about it personally i think SDD may use synthnol?? lmao


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

personally i think SDD may use synthnol?? lmao 

i tried to give you rep points for that baby, but it says i need to spread the love, before you get them.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Cheers lads but i think i know why my traps are not great....

WHAT IS A DEAD LIFT  never done these before and will up rows still help


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dead lifts are where you pick the bar up off of the ground.

Should use legs and look up but alot of guys tend to use more back than they should.

Correct form is really critical for this lift.

Some feel this is the best guage for strength. I actually tend to agree. One of the best core lifts you can do.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> Cheers tyson!
> 
> Deadlifts are good for traps..i pull about 190kg so its not massive compared to Chris jenkins but its alright...i find it really strains em..also heavy shrugs thats about it personally i think SDD may use synthnol?? lmao


Wow, that's the shock of the day - you look like you can dead WAY more than 190.

You can choose to either take that as a HUGE compliment on your physique, or a diss on your weak-as-a-kitten strength.

(Seriously - it was meant as the compliment! 190 is still strong - don't get me wrong.. you just look lots stronger which is a testament to how you look.)


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Man i odnt even train my traps and they just seem to grow. Always have done.

I do no deads or shrugs. I must be a genetic freak lmao!!!


----------



## bignol (Jan 11, 2005)

Heavy shrugs are the bomb mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have done plenty of trap exercises in my time these are what i found the best in no particular order...

Heavy DB's (up and down movement not rotating)

Rear BB shrugs

Seated lighter DB shrugs (bend your elbows slightly and as you shrug pull your elbows back slightly and hold at top)


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> I must be a genetic freak


yeh, u have awsom genetics with your hair.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

TYSON said:


> WHAT IS A DEAD LIFT


Have a look here:

http://abcbodybuilding.com/deadlift.htm


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

demon said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://abcbodybuilding.com/deadlift.htm


Thanks Demon, Spot On!!!!! :beer:

I noticed that my traps only grow going really heavy.

Almost to the point where it hurts my back :axe:

Just me tho, all others have to do with genetics (me, I dont have traps or biceps), winger too. hee hee :boohoo:

But if you find what works for you then just bang that. :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Just me tho, all others have to do with genetics (me, I dont have traps or biceps), winger too. hee hee :boohoo:


All genetics. I do shrugs with 125 lb db's and still dont have traps. Sh1t, I dont even have forearms eather............lol.


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

I would say my best asset is traps, and plain old upright rows are just fine when combined with some shrugs, or even chins help too. I got up to 135ibs at 8 reps for uprights and saw massive impovements in my traps, and now basically they are disproportionate to my body, dont let that happen

rosie


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

now the best ive found for traps is...... shrugging deads!!!

normal deadlift movement, but at the top shrug the bar!! easy as pie. its gets a bit tough over 220kg but if you can lift it, you can shrug it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> Wow, that's the shock of the day - you look like you can dead WAY more than 190.
> 
> You can choose to either take that as a HUGE compliment on your physique, or a diss on your weak-as-a-kitten strength.
> 
> (Seriously - it was meant as the compliment! 190 is still strong - don't get me wrong.. you just look lots stronger which is a testament to how you look.)


lol Thanks mate :boohoo:

na 190kg for about 5 reps is the what i do at the mo...gotta admit i'm abit slack on how often i do deads sometimes i justfeel too batered to even attempt them... too many late nites  (remember i'm only a wee baby at 21 big!)lol


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i have done plenty of trap exercises in my time these are what i found the best in no particular order...
> 
> Heavy DB's (up and down movement not rotating)
> 
> ...


I like the rear BB shrug, as heavy as you can, and heavy deads.

My traps are strong, but I dont have huge traps, but thats down to genetics.

Also power shrug/from deadlifts help (but be careful- as neck can be damaged)


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

demon said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://abcbodybuilding.com/deadlift.htm


Cheers demon but i find it hard to beleive this exercise builds traps but you guys know better, think i will stick to uprows, and shugs and see how i get on with that. Im also told these are the easiest muscle to build, would that be correct


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

try some heavy deads mate u will feel it the day after...look at bodybuilders like johnny jackson and ronnie both big powerlifters and both have un-touchable traps..


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok will do but it just looks like a different version of a squat lol, and that it would work the legs more than traps. Would i do this on a leg day rather than a back or shoulder day


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

its a compound lift so u will work abit of legs..... but u will feel it in ur whole back mate..give it a bash and see what u think


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

OK cheers m8, soundz like im better doing this one on a leg day but this will affect me squating with heavy weights would it not. What days do you do this on


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

TYSON said:


> OK cheers m8, soundz like im better doing this one on a leg day but this will affect me squating with heavy weights would it not. What days do you do this on


I prefer deads on back day, squats tend to take to much away if i do deads on leg day


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

That would make sense, back day was yesterday so i will give them a go next week.

CHEERS EVERY ONE


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice diagram.

shrugs+deads definetly.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Winger you are so funny mate.

All genetics. I do shrugs with 125 lb db's and still dont have traps. Sh1t, I dont even have forearms eather............lol. Quoted by Wingy.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

First time u do deads, make sure u go with a plate a side to start off with - plz, for safety get the technique right and dont arch ur lower back forward at all - if it starts to then the weight is too heavy - trust me not good!

U'll feel it in the traps the nxt day for sure! - My traps exploded when i started doing DB shrugs - look down and lean forward slightly, most of our traps are on our back not our shoulders, target inbetween the shoulder blades and u'll feel the burn big time.

IMO the traps/Rhoms section is the hardest to isolate - close ur eyes when doing shrugs and don't go so heavy that u can't feel anything, feel every squeeze and stretch them properly at the bottom


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

well it is shoulder day tommorrow so may throw a few shugs in just to get the feel of things. THANKS ALOT


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

You can also do your shrugs on an incline board or T-bar row machine, either with barbell or dumbells (concentrate on pulling shoulder blades together), but use it in conjunction with another trap movement, i go a bit lighter with more reps for a finishing pump.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

My traps def responded to slow, light, full reps - 10-12, not heavy partial reps u see most ppl do - try a bit of everything


----------



## K100 (May 27, 2008)

try this!! stairmaster about 10 minutes on level 8-10 holding 10-15kg plates/dumbbells and tilt head forward slightly!


----------

